# Weird Fish



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

I was fishing a tributary of the rouge today ('cause I didn't have much time). Every year the put rainbow trout in the section I was fishing. I was using a worm. I was catching tons of chubs. I hooked a small fish that fought like a trout. (head shaking, dives, almost jumping, and it had good stamina.) I pull it up and it was about 5 in long. It had a body shape and and body look like a chub but, it had a pink underside, stripe, and gill plates. It had the same scale pattern and size on the top. It also had a black spot on the back dorsal fin. I have absolutly no idea what it was it really seemed like a rainbow trout chub hybrid but I'm not sure that's possible. I have pictures on another phone but I need to upload them so they will be up soon. Any thoughts on what it was?


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

The black spot on the dorsal and resemblance to a chub sounds like a fathead minnow. The color on the belly sounds like a redbelly dace but the size is too big and a this type of dace does not have a spot on its dorsal fin.

Post a picture if you can and I'm certain we can ID it for you.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

If you have a pic that will help out a lot.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Sounds like a shiner.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I have caught what I perceived to be another species of chub that match that description on the Clinton downstream of Ryan Road. I have caught a few 7" or larger. I have a few fish ID books and am generally disappointed when I try to identify minnow species. D.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

was it like this?


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like a big fathead with the spot on dorsal fin.And a master angler size fathead, theres no record of one yet.Four inches is average.good luck


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

johnobub said:


> was it like this?
> 
> View attachment 24957
> 
> ...


 
Horned dace, those are actually great pan fish.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Pike bait


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I remembered them being a little pinker, but everything else is as I remembered. Cool, thanks, even though it's not my thread :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

Johnobub that looks just about right but it was a little more pink what species is that


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

I catch these all the time at Yates right under the dam. I never knee what they were either.


Gary D.


----------



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

Here is the pick


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

mencelewski said:


> Here is the pick


That is a creek chub.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I've caught them before when I was young with my father. He called them a "horny head sucker" lol. I'd bet it was out of the same trib.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zydar323 (Jul 31, 2012)

Are you telling me there are master angler awards for chubs and Shiners? If so, what is the length/weight limit? I catch chubs averaging 12" in my secret spot, with some 11" shiners thrown in. I always just thought of them as the junk fish. fun to hook, but smelly and disappointing to catch. Have I been wrong this whole time?

And OP
I have caught several fish that look similar to the one you posted. As far as I know, the creek chub is notorious for having a pinkish/reddish belly. I am not entirely familiar with the creek chub, but I assume it developed the pink belly during its spawning season. All chubs as far as I can think of have gill plates, and are prominent when they get large enough. while the black dot could be simply a birthmark on the fish. I have caught chubs that had several on random fins.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

mencelewski said:


> Johnobub that looks just about right but it was a little more pink what species is that


 
*Creek Chub (Semolitus atromaculatus**)*
http://fish.dnr.cornell.edu/nyfish/Cyprinidae/creek_chub.html


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

That makes for some mighty fine pike bait. It sounds like you caught it where I go for my pike bait  There are some huge chubs in that area. A decent population of shiners too plus the occasional brown.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

> I was fishing a tributary of the rouge today ('cause I didn't have much time). Every year the put rainbow trout in the section I was fishing. I was using a worm


If this is the trib that enters the Middle Rouge @ 7mi. Last time I checked it was "artificial only".

Don't want you to get a ticket!


----------

